# Grafikfehler, Kantenflimmern behebbar?



## axelander98 (4. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem ich meine GTX 980 G1 Gaming etwas zu hoch übertaktet hatte, traten Grafikfehler (Far Cry 4) wie weisses Kantenflimmern (Bild 1) und Striche oder Schatten auf, die sich beim Umsehen mitbewegten (Bild 2).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach habe ich wieder den Standardtackt eingestellt, was jedoch diese Fehler nicht verschwinden liess.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu beheben, oder ist meine GPU defekt?

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

MfG,

Alex


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (4. Dezember 2014)

der Thread wäre bei Grafikkarten besser aufgehoben


----------



## Mottekus (4. Dezember 2014)

MSAA angeschaltet? Ubisoft-Titel wie Far Cry4, AC:U und auch laut Test sind derzeit bekannt für Kantenflimmern wenns angeschaltet ist.


----------



## axelander98 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ja, aber vor dem OC war dies komischerweise nicht der Fall. TXAA sieht meiner Meinung nach sehr matschig aus.

Aber wenn das so ist, dann bin ich beruhigt.

Danke


----------



## Mottekus (4. Dezember 2014)

ich hab keine Ahnung ob das jetzt ne Folge war vom OC, wollte nur darauf hinweisen das es das sein könnte  genaueres werden dir eher die Cracks aus der Grafikkarten- und OC-Ecke sagen können


----------



## axelander98 (4. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Mottekus!


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2014)

Was hast du übertaktet?
Chip, Ram, beides?
Könnte ein Speicherdefekt sein


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Dezember 2014)

Also das erste Bild ist für mich nur ein mieser Kantenglättungsalgorithmus.

Das zweite sieht aber verdächtiger aus ...  Du sagst, die Striche bleiben stationär auf dem Bildschirm?  Hast du die Anschlüsse und den Bildschirm kontrolliert?


----------



## axelander98 (4. Dezember 2014)

- Die Striche bewegen sich weg, schieben sich zur Seite, wenn  ich beispielsweise nach rechts schwenke.

 - Ich hatte beides, Chip und Ram übertaktet.
    Die Temperatur war immer im Grünbereich.


----------



## axelander98 (4. Dezember 2014)

Als ich gerade The Crew ausprobierte (auf Ultra mit TXAA) sah man es deutlich :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist so, als ob eine Glättung nichts bewirkt. :/
Und diese kantigen Texturen sind irgendwie immer leicht weiss.

Könnte man das irgendwie mit NVIDIA Inspector verbessern?
Ich weiss nicht ganz genau welche Einstellungen was bewirken.

MfG


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Dezember 2014)

Das würde ich genauso beschreiben. 

Sicher, dass TXAA volles Rohr läuft?


----------



## axelander98 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ja klar.

Ich habe gerade was gefunden:
Geforce GTX 980/970: Nvidia beseitigt Texturflimmern bei HQ-AF - Geforce 344.80 im Praxistest

Das wird es wohl gewesen sein. Hoffentlich.

MfG


----------



## Mottekus (5. Dezember 2014)

Oh, ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen das du den aktuellen Treiber aufgespielt hast  Sry das ich das nicht bedacht habe !


----------



## axelander98 (5. Dezember 2014)

Es ist ein Hotfix der nicht leicht zu finden ist.

MfG und vielen Dank an alle für eure Hilfe!


----------

